# animal importation



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Can anybody point me the right direction I aim to breed our 3 golden retrievers in canada cananyone put me on a site with guidelines on animal importation and opening of boarding /breeding kennels
Thankyou:ranger:


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Use this address : Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Pet Imports
it takes you to the official web site.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Suggest you look at:-
The Golden Retriever Club of Canada | Dedicated to Education, Ownership and Responsible Breeding
The Canadian Kennel Club > Home


----------

